# A Boom City story - Shenzhen



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

[Source From: http://www.tongz.net/life/bulletin.asp?BAutoID=486]

25年前.荒芜的深圳 {Shenzhen at 25 years before}









终于有了人烟 {some people was moving in}









楼多了几个,人也多了起来 {more and more buliding and people in Shenzhen}









可是还是很荒芜 {but it was still being desolate}









就要修深南大道了 {Shennan avenue was under construction}









深南大道出现了,不过还是土路 {the oriented Shennan avenue appeared}









深南大道更像样了,还铺上了柏油 {Shennan avenue was improved}









这时的深圳还像一个破破烂烂的小县城 {Shenzhen still looked like a small town} 









深圳的速度,一天一个样,带动了城市的全面发展 {"Shenzhen Speed" made Shenzhen different everyday}









杂闹的市区,逐渐出现了城市的面貌 {Messy City appeared}









经济进一步高速发展,高楼大厦也一栋栋拔起,快速赶上了各大城市 (Catching up the big cities in China)









经济迅速发展的深圳,吸引了全国各地大量人口的涌入 {rapidly development attracted a lot of people flowed in Shenzhen from every part of China)


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

此时的深圳就像开锅的工地 (Shenzhen continued to develop}









一个现代特大都市的雏形已显 (the figure of Modern City}









当时候的深圳就是罗湖,罗湖就是深圳,当时没有地王大厦的罗湖.
(Luohu district without "Shun Hing Square"}









这时的深圳已经不满足于罗湖了,开始沿着深南大道向西扩张,所到之处便带来了新的生机~!! {Shenzhen was expanding} 









高楼大厦日益密集的深圳已经在全国暂露头角,开始咄咄逼人 {Shenzhen was booming}









高楼拨起 (Skyscraper city Shenzhen}









1996年地王大厦建成,成为当时中国最高的大楼,也是深圳的标志! 
{"Shun Hing Square" was completed that was/is a landmark of Shenzhen and Tallest skyscraper in Asia in 1996}









10年前,这里便成了深圳的金融区 {financial center of Shenzhen at 10 years ago}









10年前繁华的深圳 {10 years ago, Shenzhen}









经济继续发展的深圳,沿着深南大道继续繁华的深圳 {Vibra Shenzhen}









10年前的深圳,已经开始变的漂亮了
{10 years ago, Shenzhen has started to become a beautiful city}









the other landmark of Shenzhen appeared, it is a 2nd tallest skyscraper in SZ - SEG Plaza...









进入21世纪的深圳 (Shenzhen in 21st Century}


----------



## Seb (Jan 16, 2005)

Facinating, keep it up!


----------



## Rene Nunez (Mar 14, 2005)

It really is fascinating.


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

A Modern city was growing up...









Became the most modern city in mainland China...









Future plan of this city - Shenzhen CBD


----------



## sloid (May 23, 2005)

Awesome, i love storybook-like threads of cities


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

Truly a success story. I just notice that a lot of Shenzhen's tourist guides speak Filipino even though they are Chinese.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

cosmoManila said:


> Truly a success story. I just notice that a lot of Shenzhen's tourist guides speak Filipino even though they are Chinese.


It's because alot of Philippine tourists or even HK Filipinos travel north of the border


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Shenzhen indeed is a remarkable transformation story, although somewhat overshadowed by Shanghai's rapid rise. I find Shanghai's metamorphosis to be more dramatic although Shenzhen's growth from rice paddies to today's metropolis is amazing nevertheless .


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Shenzhen's tory might be the inspiration of Dubai... only at a more ambitious initiative...


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

wow...a nice shenzhen history 
good job man.


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

cosmoManila said:


> Truly a success story. I just notice that a lot of Shenzhen's tourist guides speak Filipino even though they are Chinese.


Sure??? I never heard about that before...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I think a small reason on Shenzhen's boom is because it's right next to HK. There are some mainlanders who settled in Shenzhen and visit HK during the weekends. There are some who work in HK and live in Shenzhen or vice versa.

Shenzhen from Hong Kong


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

WANCH said:


> I think a small reason on Shenzhen's boom is because it's right next to HK.


Yes, it is one of the important reasons... 

Shenzhen [view from HK] :nocrook:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

China_winson, just curious, how often do you visit HK or do you go to HK during the weekends?


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

WANCH said:


> China_winson, just curious, how often do you visit HK or do you go to HK during the weekends?


No, I do not often go to Hk, it is about half year once... I have been to Hk about 10 times only during these few years... My latest visit was before this Chinese New Year...


----------



## sages (Apr 20, 2005)

WANCH said:


> China_winson, just curious, how often do you visit HK or do you go to HK during the weekends?


I know it's none of my business

but I should say:
"shoping in HongKong is a really good experience. Most of my friends buy their notebook in HongKong."


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

sages said:


> I know it's none of my business
> 
> but I should say:
> "shoping in HongKong is a really good experience. Most of my friends buy their notebook in HongKong."


Yea, It is much cheaper than buying it from mainland, Mine was bought from Hk as well... but the price differential will be much narrower near soon... even it may be cheaper later on..


----------



## NM55 (Mar 21, 2006)

excellent stuff...would be even better with dates..at least the year in which the photo was shot...


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

this city looks bigger than busan


----------



## Rahmani (Jun 14, 2006)

Amazing updates. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 000000 (Jul 21, 2008)

comrade7 said:


> Do chinese people need special permissions (like passports and/or visas?) to go to Hong Kong from Shenzen (or just standard kind of IDs)? When will the border control between china and Hong Kong disappear ??


I'm from Shenzhen and we do need to apply for a special pass document (looks like a passport with your photo and info on it) for go to Hongkong. The first application will normally took 14 days and when you apply for the second time it took about a week. so it is not very convenient at all.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing thread kay:
Very nice pics :cheers:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

any current 2007/8 Shenzhen pix? alot from the 1st page gave deteriorated into x's


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice overview. Incredible fast developing city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^^^ Needs for more pics i think


----------



## mundus (Jan 2, 2009)

when i went there, a few years ago. it was really a big city, thought it must be a historical city, enjoyed windows of the world btw. then when the tour guide said the city was only 20 yrs old i just couldn't help it but screamed out WTF?!:eek2: hahaha!!!:lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The city looks new btw ^^


----------



## mundus (Jan 2, 2009)

oh yeah! i realized then afterwards that there were no old buildings. hahaha! a real success story.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Shenzhen, the megacity of today

thanx to Big-dog:



























































































thanx to Scion


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

the last pic is amazing.


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes, it's true, the city is modern, clean. I love it.. the last time I went there was in 2007.


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

深圳速度是中国速度的一个缩影！LOVING SHENZHEN!


----------



## ina555 (Dec 4, 2008)

最后一组图很震撼！
SZ still has a lot of supertalls&skyscrapers u/c or under proposal like Ping'an financial center etc
SZ skyline will be much better in like 5 years with "shenzhen speed"


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Did they Chinese government build most of the buildings? or were they private investors? if so, does the gov force them to have a special height? if they were private, I wander what was the incentive for companies to build huge skyscrapers in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

elbart089 said:


> *Did they Chinese government build most of the buildings? or were they private investors? if so, does the gov force them to have a special height? if they were private, I wander what was the incentive for companies to build huge skyscrapers in the middle of nowhere.*


of course private investors, government only builds infrastrcutures, shenzhen has so many skyscrapers because at the time when shenzhen was growing it was a testing ground for capitalism, and thus many financial institutes was born there, and they also builds their huge headquarters in shenzhen, there are afew huge real estate company which was born in shenzhen and has assets of trillons of dollars. never underestimate chinese people, because the real estate companies they builds apartment like dozens of them per time, and shenzhen GDP this year was around 118billion usd, is a financial center, thats wt it should look like, and about the height, well with high land price and high demand, thats why u get tall buildings.


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

^^ Real esate companies with billions or tens of billions of dollars sound realistic enough, trillions of dollars is like going over China's entire GDP :nuts:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

elbart089 said:


> *if they were private, I wander what was the incentive for companies to build huge skyscrapers in the middle of nowhere.*


Shenzhen is not the middle of nowhere. It is about 45 minutes away from central Hong Kong by train. The furthest reaches of Hong Kong are basically right beside Shenzhen. Some people live in Shenzhen and commute to work and school in Hong Kong daily. Although they still need to pass through customs/immigration also.










Shenzhen is also part of the Pearl River Delta region, home to ~60 million people which is mostly centred in Guangdong Province. The combined economic output of Guangdong, Hong Kong and Macau makes it the fourth-largest economy in Asia after Japan, the Republic of Korea and India. Also keep in mind that the predominant form of housing is the highrise building. Shenzhen has over 10 million inhabitants.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Interesting, so most buildings are residencial then? like in HK?


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

snow is red said:


> ^^ Real esate companies with billions or tens of billions of dollars sound realistic enough, trillions of dollars is like going over China's entire GDP :nuts:


i mean the company's asset, and i talking about chinese rmb, those big real estate company do have trillion in asset, like one called wanke, poly . and the GDP of china at the end of 2008 is around 40trillion usd, if to rmb is around 280trillion rmb.never underestimate China, in 2 years time it will be the second largest economy, just look at every chinese cities have so much high rise being build u can tell how powerful these real estate companies are, if u say the 10 billion worth companies, i think there are hunderds of them, GDP is output per year that doesnt mean the asset of China, just the financial asset of Beijing along from those big financial companies already has 260trillion rmb of asset. the banks in China are very powerful, think about chinese people habbit of saving their money in the bank, thats what u get, powerful banks = powerful real estate companies


----------

